# 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Cant wait.... :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

BLVD. ACES WILL BE IN THA HOUSE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess the roller coaster ride begins. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hopefully this will be my first Htown show


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 1 2008, 06:36 PM~10992049
> *I guess the roller coaster ride begins.  :biggrin:
> *


and so it begins :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:guns: :guns: :guns: one week before Odessa carshow :buttkick: :buttkick: , thats gonna hurt alot of ppl :tears: :tears:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, it's going to leave a lot less time to get shirts made for this year's WEGO CLUB BHAMPION.....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jul 1 2008, 12:13 AM~10986375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIGGIEST SHOW IN TEXAS


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 30 2008, 11:13 PM~10986375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring it


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 2 2008, 08:44 AM~10996060
> *BIGGIEST SHOW IN TEXAS
> *



x2


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

LOCOS WILL BE DER BUSTING OUT SUM NEW TOYS :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise will be there....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. 
EVEN THE YOUNGSTAS WILL BE REPRESENTIN.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jul 2 2008, 05:13 AM~10995453
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns: one week before Odessa carshow :buttkick:  :buttkick: , thats gonna hurt alot of ppl :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: oh well ...... i guess ill be one traveling mofo :biggrin:


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

LATIN KUSTOMS WILL HAVE NEW RIDES IN THE LINE-UP


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 2 2008, 02:53 PM~10998212
> *:yessad:  :yessad: oh well ...... i guess ill be one traveling mofo :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: yeah me 2 homie, i guess i wont b havin a Thanksgivin dinner tho :banghead: :banghead: , so if any1 has room @ the table for 1 more Mexican let me kno :wave:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE will be debuting a new RADICAL TOY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2008, 05:16 PM~11023685
> *EXCLUSIVE will be debuting a new RADICAL TOY
> *


me too


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

oh..and i will be debuting some new J's... :biggrin:


----------



## big713jay (Jul 7, 2008)

ROLLERZ ONLY PASADENA CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Jul 2 2008, 11:26 AM~10996678
> *LOCOS WILL BE DER BUSTING OUT SUM NEW TOYS  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats for sure, EL PRESIDENTE should be on tha bumper by then..  LOCOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jul 6 2008, 08:50 PM~11025337
> *thats for sure, EL PRESIDENTE should be on tha bumper by then..  LOCOS WILL BE THERE
> *


i hope la chancla too :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4th page???
TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

One1Luv CC Tulsa, Oklahoma will be there fa sho!!!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@Jul 10 2008, 08:59 PM~11059926
> *One1Luv CC Tulsa, Oklahoma will be there fa sho!!!!
> *


One1Luv has a new chapter :0 can ya'll bring the that BIG WORM Impala   :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

who's performin


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2008, 07:27 PM~11068012
> *who's performin
> *


They don't know that until 2 months ahead of time.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cant wait..
hopefully elsicko will be there for its first big show./..


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Due to fuel prices I doubt Mandingo will be able to make it from Las Vegas Chapter. But we'll C.

In process of Restoration!!!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIMECASH_@Jul 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11108068
> *Due to fuel prices I doubt Mandingo will be able to make it from Las Vegas Chapter. But we'll C.
> *


See you Las Vegas. :biggrin:


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

will be there in full force. ONE1LUV


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

"NO REGRETS" GUNNA SHOW HOW WE CHANGE SHIT UP FOR ALL U MINI TRUCK HATERZ !! :biggrin: :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WE WILL BE THERE. SO BE READY :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 26 2008, 08:34 PM~11186864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Hope that homiestylin's ride is done in time.Would like to see it in person.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

lookin forward to the show


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 28 2008, 05:50 PM~11199173
> *lookin forward to the show
> *


X2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11068012
> *who's performin
> *


Who cares the cars are what matters.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 29 2008, 11:50 AM~11205445
> *Who cares the cars are what matters.
> *


 :werd: x25


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

My friends are having a fundraiser at Buffalo Fred's this Saturday, 8-2-08.

They need some custom cars, bikes and motorcycles there by 10 am.
Come display your ride for support.

BUFFALO FRED’S ICEHOUSE PRESENTS:

Lorenzo De Zavala’s 1st Annual 

Bar-B-Que Sale and Raffle. 





There will be Classic Cars and Custom Harleys



Where: 2708 N. Shepherd Dr.

When?: SATURDAY AUGUST 02, 2008

TIME?: 11:00AM UNTIL 09:00PM





COME OUT AND ENJOY THE MUSIC OF

“Johnny and the Heartbreakers” And “3rd Leg Band”

PLUS ENJOY GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF FUN!

BEER, AND WINE ARE AVAILABLE FROM 

BUFFALO FRED’S





For information :Email = [email protected] Or visit our site at www.ldz1397.org


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 27 2008, 03:45 PM~11191114
> *
> 
> Hope that homiestylin's ride is done in time.Would like to see it in person.
> *



WHICH ONE HE HAS LIKE TEN OF THEM. IF UR TALKIN ABOUT THE IMPALA, I WAS THERE TODAY IT LOOKS BADASS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jul 27 2008, 03:45 PM~11191114
> *
> 
> Hope that homiestylin's ride is done in time.Would like to see it in person.
> *



AND FROM WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE TODAY IM SURE IT WILL BE READY.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt, do I get the ttt award or what?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 29 2008, 10:09 PM~11211828
> *WHICH ONE HE HAS LIKE TEN OF THEM. IF UR TALKIN ABOUT THE IMPALA, I WAS THERE TODAY IT LOOKS BADASS.
> *


Yeah the impala,I've been following his build up since it caught fire and it looks to be coming along really nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 2 2008, 03:54 PM~11242808
> *Yeah the impala,I've been following his build up since it caught fire and it looks to be coming along really nice.  :thumbsup:
> *



YEA I WAS THERE THE DAY IT CAUGHT FIRE AND THAT WAS A SHITTY FEELING EVEN FOR ME. AND IT AINT EVEN MY CAR.I WAS THERE AGAIN TODAY AND IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER THAN BEFORE. ALOT OF NEW STUFF ON THAT CAR. U WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Aug 2 2008, 11:48 PM~11244893
> *YEA I WAS THERE THE DAY IT CAUGHT FIRE AND THAT WAS A SHITTY FEELING EVEN FOR ME. AND IT AINT EVEN MY CAR.I WAS THERE AGAIN TODAY AND IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER THAN BEFORE. ALOT OF  NEW STUFF ON THAT CAR. U WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED.
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 1 2008, 03:02 PM~11235710
> *ttt, do I get the ttt award or what?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

we'll be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DJLILJAY (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be there if anybody has extra wristbands i can buy hit me up


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck with that


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

shooting to make this ...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 27 2008, 08:21 AM~11449858
> *shooting to make this ...
> *



i hope you do :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJLILJAY_@Aug 26 2008, 06:02 PM~11445172
> *Ill be there if anybody has extra wristbands i can buy hit me up
> *


maybe :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We are wanting to add a paint-off to this year's event. A competition pitting the area's top car painters against each other in a biker build-off style competition. To make this happen, I need to find a paint company to sponsor this competition. If you know someone or have a contact, please let me know...I think it could be a lot of fun (and we also plan on having the airbrush competition again, so if you know someone interested in participating, let me know...it's a great way for them to promote themselves). 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

that would be real cool !!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Since we are talking about donations and time to promote yourself, does anyone know of a Mariache group that would want to play a song before the start of the WEGO awards and a song at the end.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 8 2008, 07:45 AM~11546132
> *We are wanting to add a paint-off to this year's event.  A competition pitting the area's top car painters against each other in a biker build-off style competition.  To make this happen, I need to find a paint company to sponsor this competition.  If you know someone or have a contact, please let me know...I think it could be a lot of fun (and we also plan on having the airbrush competition again, so if you know someone interested in participating, let me know...it's a great way for them to promote themselves).
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> *


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 8 2008, 11:51 AM~11548112
> *ttt
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump for H-Town's biggest show*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

Show still on????? Due 2 Ike.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ttt*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

yes sir....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

looking foward to the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 30 2008, 06:54 PM~11742479
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump...*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

IMPORTANT NEWS:

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. *Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center.* We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 AM~11800251
> *Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd</span> in the Reliant Center.* We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
> [/b]



thats the same day ODESSA is.... :0


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

i wish i can make it out this year :tears:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 07:59 AM~11800251
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



thats cool


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 AM~11800251
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
> *


man that really sucks ass


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 AM~11800251
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



damm that shit sucks same day as the odessa show............these are the two shows people look to going the most and now they are on the same day......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fuck oddesa. now we see who is really down with the wego tour


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MR.64wagon (Nov 9, 2006)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 06:59 AM~11800251
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



WHAT THE FUCK,


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11804973
> *fuck oddesa. now we see who is really down with the wego tour
> *


 Fuck Odessa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 8 2008, 07:02 AM~11809991
> *TTT
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 8 2008, 06:07 PM~11815156
> *Fuck Odessa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OURSTYLE C.C._@Oct 8 2008, 04:07 PM~11815156
> *Fuck Odessa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


did i studder?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

EMPIRE WILL BE REPPIN IN OUR CITY!!!


----------



## LurchPP (Apr 20, 2007)

Players Paradise will always hold it down for that H-Town !!!


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

MANIACOS TEXAS CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 11:19 AM~11848704
> *MANIACOS TEXAS CHAPTER WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



niceeeee lincoln :thumbsup: and i see the quick disconnect .. hop it hop it


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 12:15 PM~11849899
> *niceeeee lincoln  :thumbsup: and i see the quick disconnect .. hop it hop it
> *


 thanks but it dont really hop. well maybe it will by then :happysad:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 7 2008, 05:38 PM~11804973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Homie, You just dont know how to spell.......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Oct 13 2008, 02:53 PM~11850110
> *thanks but it dont really hop. well maybe it will by then :happysad:
> *


its clean though.. i wouldnt wanna tear it up by hoppin.. just pull the hoes at the red light  and parkin lot pimp


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

miggy you are going to go to magnificos right...


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ttt...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Building up an appitite getting ready for the show come by sunday and pick up a bbq plate. :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 13 2008, 09:21 PM~11854075
> *ttt
> *


whats up dani did you have fun?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

yup yup!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 13 2008, 09:24 PM~11854122
> *yup yup!
> *



nice how much money did you win? are you a high roller now?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 13 2008, 03:17 PM~11851189
> *its clean though.. i wouldnt wanna tear it up by hoppin.. just pull the hoes at the red light   and parkin lot pimp
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 06:33 PM~11851807
> *miggy  you  are  going  to  go  to  magnificos  right...
> *



yea iam gonna try to .. its just havin to get a room for the night b4 is fuckin me up :uh: you going?


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 08:38 PM~11853616
> *Building up an appitite getting ready for the show come by sunday and pick up a bbq plate.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 13 2008, 08:29 PM~11854187
> *nice how much money did you win?  are you a high roller now?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 13 2008, 09:38 PM~11853616
> *Building up an appitite getting ready for the show come by sunday and pick up a bbq plate.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bump


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

This year's show will be themed "The Best of Texas" and feature performances by: Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, ESG, Z-Ro, Lil Keke, Trae, Lil-O and many more. losmagnificos.org will be updated with more details starting tomorrow morning...


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 17 2008, 06:06 AM~11890222
> *This year's show will be themed "The Best of Texas" and feature performances by: Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, ESG, Z-Ro, Lil Keke, Trae, Lil-O and many more.  losmagnificos.org will be updated with more details starting tomorrow morning...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready for the show.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 17 2008, 05:06 AM~11890222
> *This year's show will be themed "The Best of Texas" and feature performances by: Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, ESG, Z-Ro, Lil Keke, Trae, Lil-O and many more.  losmagnificos.org will be updated with more details starting tomorrow morning...
> *


 :0


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

97.9 The Box is announcing that you can get a ticket for $10 starting tomorrow at 10 am. *This weekend only*. Go to kbxx.com to get tickets. 

Confirmed line-up as of today - Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, Lil Keke, Trae, Z-Ro, ESG, Lil O and more to be announced.


Los Magnificos Custom Car show and Concert

Sunday, November 23rd from 11a-7pm

Reliant Center


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 17 2008, 04:06 AM~11890222
> *This year's show will be themed "The Best of Texas" and feature performances by: Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, ESG, Z-Ro, Lil Keke, Trae, Lil-O and many more.  losmagnificos.org will be updated with more details starting tomorrow morning...
> *


Together with the "WEGO TEXAS TAKE OVER" Dammit!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 17 2008, 06:06 AM~11890222
> *This year's show will be themed "The Best of Texas" and feature performances by: Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, ESG, Z-Ro, Lil Keke, Trae, Lil-O and many more.  losmagnificos.org will be updated with more details starting tomorrow morning...
> *


 :thumbsup:, :thumbsup:, :thumbsdown:, :thumbsdown:, :thumbsdown:, :thumbsup:, :thumbsup:, :thumbsup:, :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11901222
> *:thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsdown:,  :thumbsdown:, :thumbsdown:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 18 2008, 12:33 PM~11903141
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 17 2008, 04:06 AM~11890222
> *This year's show will be themed "The Best of Texas" and feature performances by: Bun B, Chamillionaire, Paul Wall, Slim Thug, ESG, Z-Ro, Lil Keke, Trae, Lil-O and many more.  losmagnificos.org will be updated with more details starting tomorrow morning...
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I also wanted to announce this year we will be having another live airbrush competition. Currently, the prize is $250 along with a great way for airbrush artists to gain exposure. We hope some from outside of Houston will come down (up to 6 can participate). If we get a corporate sponsor, the prize money will go up! Let me know if you want to do it.

Also, Last Minute Customs is coming through with two incredible, custom special awards for Best Paint and Best Impala.


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:30 AM~11901222
> *:thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsdown:,  :thumbsdown:, :thumbsdown:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Too funny!!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 17 2008, 11:30 PM~11901222
> *:thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsdown:,  :thumbsdown:, :thumbsdown:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:,  :dunno:
> *


That took some time. :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

well be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 22 2008, 05:04 PM~11943143
> *ttt
> *


*x 2*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 24 2008, 10:12 AM~11961602
> *ttt
> *


 *X 2*


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

Who is judging the hop? And what are the classes?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 03:22 PM~11985413
> *cant wait
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 27 2008, 01:29 PM~11985454
> *x2
> *


its 5 x :0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 03:30 PM~11985459
> *its 5 x :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

How much will this show be to get in on SUNDAY!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

hell yea cant wait  lets see who gets mad at me at this show :werd: iam gonna tell someone iam gettin a honda civic and see how many people are talkin bout that at the end of the day .. :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 04:50 PM~11986199
> *hell yea cant wait   lets see who gets mad at me at this show  :werd: iam gonna tell someone iam gettin a honda civic and see how many people are talkin bout that at the end of the day ..  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 27 2008, 06:05 PM~11986898
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


iamma hit u up here in a whole min ight bro?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 06:16 PM~11986980
> *iamma hit u up here in a whole min ight bro?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

Waco :wave: whats up homeboy?


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 02:50 PM~11986199
> *hell yea cant wait   lets see who gets mad at me at this show  :werd: iam gonna tell someone iam gettin a honda civic and see how many people are talkin bout that at the end of the day ..  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its getting interesting :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 02:50 PM~11986199
> *hell yea cant wait   lets see who gets mad at me at this show  :werd: iam gonna tell someone iam gettin a honda civic and see how many people are talkin bout that at the end of the day ..  :uh:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 27 2008, 07:07 PM~11987569
> *
> *


dammit i feel asleep but ill hit u up i promise .. i aint forgot bout cha homie.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ready for the show.  bring it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DIMECASH (Dec 19, 2001)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for the show of the year :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 30 2008, 05:22 PM~12018470
> *ttt for the show of the year :0
> *


x52


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 30 2008, 04:32 PM~12018555
> *x52
> *


its 5 times :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*BOATS & HOES*


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

so how much will the tickets be at the door???


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

30$

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
Second Prize $150 gift certificate good for one free pinstriping Job By Sic713 Kustoms
Third Prize a $50 gift certificate to Peppers Beef and Seafood

Tickets are avalible from any Houston Stylez Member. We will be selling tickets at the Desert Dream Picnic next sunday and at the Magnificos Show. 

The Homer Pimpson Special for the first 4 people to Buy 5 tickets from ME you get a free BIG Fish DVD. So for $25 you get five chances to win plus a free Big Fish DVD a $15 value.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 2 2008, 12:43 PM~12038853
> *Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
> First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
> Second Prize $150 gift certificate good for one free pinstriping Job By Sic713 Kustoms
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hope to see some Airbrush Competition entrants...it's a great way to promote yourself and almost works like a free booth (except you can't sell anything at the show). 

Airbrush Competition Information


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

lookin foward to the show. 

only 3 weeks away


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*If you need electricity....follow these steps to pre-pay

1.) Logo on <a href=\'http://www.hwe.com/Data/Home/Shows/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hwe.com/Data/Home/Shows/</a> 
2.) Select “electrical” under 97.9 The Box Los Magnificos Car Show 
3.) The job number is 1811104 
4.) Make selections, complete the order with billing info and submit to complete the order. 
Note: You will not have an assigned booth number since you are a car display

Advance pricing ends 11/9....it's $90 pre-pay and about $120 day of show

We have no control over the electricity, nor do we make any money from it...so we apologize for the high rates!*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 4 2008, 07:14 AM~12055374
> *DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 4 2008, 11:36 AM~12057439
> *Pro Hopper will be giving away the G-force Piston Pump STRAIGHT OFF the truck after the hop to a lucky winner from the audience . The pIston pump is Brand new of the shelf with no tricks .
> And Pro Hopper will ALSO raffle off a F-B-S-S- kIT to the audience as well at the show . Tickets are FREE . General public only!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 4 2008, 09:19 AM~12055411
> *DDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNN
> *


 just bring a 200ft electrical cord.. i got an idea


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

only 19 more days :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

miggy u gonna bring a generator and sell power at a lower rate ? :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2008, 02:44 PM~12059343
> *miggy u gonna bring a generator and sell power at a lower rate ?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*BUMP*


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 4 2008, 04:44 PM~12059343
> *miggy u gonna bring a generator and sell power at a lower rate ?  :biggrin:
> *


great minds think alike :biggrin: 25 dollars cash or 50 on lone star :thumbsup: or 75 cash if i dont like you


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2008, 08:41 PM~12062657
> *great minds think alike  :biggrin: 25 dollars cash or 50 on lone star  :thumbsup: or 75 cash if i dont like you
> *



i dont have lone star what about throw back food stamps?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2008, 08:41 PM~12062657
> *great minds think alike  :biggrin: 25 dollars cash or 50 on lone star  :thumbsup: or 75 cash if i dont like you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 4 2008, 02:32 PM~12059207
> *just bring a 200ft electrical cord.. i got an idea
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 5 2008, 10:50 AM~12068743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

I NEED A PRE-REG. FORM


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 6 2008, 07:45 AM~12078847
> *TTT
> *



TO LATE RICH, WE ALREADY REGISTERD 150 CARS. NO MORE ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 01:07 PM~12080613
> *TO LATE RICH, WE ALREADY REGISTERD 150 CARS. NO MORE ROOM  :biggrin:
> *


damn


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 6 2008, 01:06 PM~12081145
> *damn
> *



:biggrin: AND 100 OF THEM ARE ALREADY IN HOUSTON READY FOR THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 02:11 PM~12081177
> *:biggrin: AND 100 OF THEM ARE ALREADY IN HOUSTON READY FOR THE SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *



haha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 03:11 PM~12081177
> *:biggrin: AND 100 OF THEM ARE ALREADY IN HOUSTON READY FOR THE SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *


huhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 11:07 AM~12080613
> *TO LATE RICH, WE ALREADY REGISTERD 150 CARS. NO MORE ROOM  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 6 2008, 03:37 PM~12082481
> *:twak:  :buttkick:
> *




guess what we just registered 200 more cars. damn its gonna be on in h-town. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 2 2008, 12:43 PM~12038853
> *Houston Stylez will be holding a raffle to be drawn on the trophy stage at the Los Magnificos show Novermeber 23. Tickets are $5 each.
> First prize is a Brand New Compaq Pressario Laptop
> Second Prize $150 gift certificate good for one free pinstriping Job By Sic713 Kustoms
> ...


Bump for the show and our raffle. :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

*
T

T

T
*


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## DJLILJAY (Aug 26, 2008)

WHO GOT SOME WRISTBANDS MSG ME PLZ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## DJLILJAY (Aug 26, 2008)

ANYBODY?


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 01:07 PM~12080613
> *TO LATE RICH, WE ALREADY REGISTERD 150 CARS. NO MORE ROOM  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 6 2008, 11:48 AM~12080437
> *I NEED A PRE-REG. FORM
> *


I think pre-reg is over. Might want to look it up at losmagnificos.org.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

im goin to mexico instead...yup ...so this is pertty much a waste of your time and space....thank you..GO TEXANS!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

*12 more days* till the show. hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2008, 04:48 PM~12127956
> *12 more days till the show.  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Stop bitting your nails. :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 11 2008, 10:21 PM~12130738
> *Stop bitting your nails. :biggrin:
> *


sorry its a habit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 11 2008, 11:21 PM~12130738
> *Stop bitting your nails. :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 11 2008, 12:48 PM~12124628
> *I think pre-reg is over.  Might want to look it up at losmagnificos.org.
> *


I think i was over on the 9th
i got in on the 8th


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body thats coming to houston for los magnificos have an unmolested g body frame?
if so pm me


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM WE ALREADY REGISTERED 150 CARS + ABOUT 45 BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS !!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A 2 TIME CAR CLUB CHAMPION!!
BOUT TO GO GO DOWN SO GET YO POPCORN READY!!!!!!!!!
DLR IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!
TEXAS TAKE OVER MY ASS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 12 2008, 04:56 PM~12138162
> *HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM WE ALREADY REGISTERED 150 CARS + ABOUT 45 BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS !!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A 2 TIME CAR CLUB CHAMPION!!
> BOUT TO GO GO DOWN SO GET YO POPCORN READY!!!!!!!!!
> DLR IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


x a mili!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *HOUSTON WE GOT A PROBLEM WE ALREADY REGISTERED 150 CARS + ABOUT 45 BIKES AND PEDDLE CARS !!!!!!!!!! LOOKS LIKE A 2 TIME CAR CLUB CHAMPION!!
> BOUT TO GO GO DOWN SO GET YO POPCORN READY!!!!!!!!!
> DLR IV LIFE!!!!!!!!!!
> TEXAS TAKE OVER MY ASS!!!!!!!!! *




:werd:


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

Does anyone know who I can talk to in order to post posters up in the Los Magnificos Carshow?[/FONT][/B]If you do can please pm with the info?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Nov 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12138325
> *Does anyone know who I can talk to in order to post posters up in the Los Magnificos Carshow?[/FONT]*If you do can please pm with the info?
> [/b]


why hello there :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 12 2008, 06:22 PM~12138374
> *why hello there  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ready for the show  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SLAMMINMEDIA (Oct 23, 2008)

TTT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whos ready for the show


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 8 2008, 01:13 AM~12096468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to buy your raffle tickets. Anyone interested in buying tickets ahead of time paypal is accepted. :biggrin: 
First 2 people to buy 5 tickets each gets a free big fish dvd.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

who's got hotel information for the weekend of the 23rd. Already registered for show and needing to get a room.


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 13 2008, 02:22 PM~12146884
> *who's got hotel information for the weekend of the 23rd. Already registered for show and needing to get a room.
> *




<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*What's up? :biggrin: Hotel Info. is posted on the main "ROLLERZ ONLY FAMILY TOPIC".


SEE YA IN H*TOWN!!!*_</span>


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 13 2008, 02:22 PM~12146884
> *who's got hotel information for the weekend of the 23rd. Already registered for show and needing to get a room.
> *


Everybodys staying at Denas house, I got the couch!


----------



## Ol'Dog (Jul 7, 2007)

will be there


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ol'Dog_@Nov 13 2008, 03:50 PM~12148363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

is ready :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Can't wait....there are over 450 pre-registered entries (maybe we can beat last year's record of 600 entries)


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2008, 07:01 AM~12178087
> *Can't wait....there are over 450 pre-registered entries (maybe we can beat last year's record of 600 entries)
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2008, 06:01 AM~12178087
> *Can't wait....there are over 450 pre-registered entries (maybe we can beat last year's record of 600 entries)
> *


so who was the first to go over 100 entries? :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Not sure....Dallas Lowriders? Rollerz Only? Knights of Pleasure? Rap-A-Lot Records (haha)? 

Oh yeah, kids 6 and under are free....the rest have to buy tickets...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 17 2008, 10:15 AM~12179122
> *Not sure....Dallas Lowriders?  Rollerz Only?  Knights of Pleasure?  Rap-A-Lot Records (haha)?
> 
> Oh yeah, kids 6 and under are free....the rest have to buy tickets...
> *


how much??


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 10:22 AM~12179167
> *how much??
> *



$45 dollars.lol


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Nov 17 2008, 10:42 AM~12179322
> *$45 dollars.lol
> *


probably are,like the 1st Dallas show was $30 for kids.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 10:14 AM~12179545
> *probably are,like the 1st Dallas show was $30 for kids.
> *


wut up homies...see yall this weekend..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 12:00 PM~12180010
> *wut up homies...see yall this weekend..
> *


whats up Goofy uffin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 12:00 PM~12180010
> *wut up homies...see yall this weekend..
> *



whats up goofy


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 01:00 PM~12180010
> *wut up homies...see yall this weekend..
> *


whats up goofy :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

What entrance do the not pre-registered come through?


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

pics?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass+Nov 17 2008, 12:40 PM~12180404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it got moved to this weekend


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuts up homies CTLC AND HLC going to be reppin this weekend...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WE ARE READY TO REPRESENT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12184763
> *wuts up homies  CTLC AND HLC going to be reppin this weekend...
> *


You got that right bro....


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 17 2008, 02:48 PM~12181566
> *What entrance do the not pre-registered come through?
> *


thats a good question. what if someone did not pre reg a bike?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The first 50 or so non-pre-reg will move right in with everyone else. From there, we will have them line-up in a seperate line and move them in at 2pm. I expect about 100-125 non-pre-reg to make it in.


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

mrouija?????????

So how much is it going to be to get in to this show?????????


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Tickets are $20 day of show...I think....


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2008, 09:19 AM~12189278
> *Tickets are $20 day of show...I think....
> *





Give me a ring bro .


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Radio Spot for the show....
Had to give a little love to Dallas Lowriders and Rollerz Only....

and don't forget about the Pro Hopper raffle!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2008, 10:44 AM~12189445
> *Radio Spot for the show....
> Had to give a little love to Dallas Lowriders and Rollerz Only....
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 18 2008, 09:44 AM~12189445
> *Radio Spot for the show....
> Had to give a little love to Dallas Lowriders and Rollerz Only....
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




*:worship: :worship: :worship: ROLLERZ ONLY TEXAS TAKE OVER :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 17 2008, 05:52 PM~12184583
> *damn an echo :biggrin:
> 
> it got moved to this weekend
> *


O thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

How much are wrist bands going to be?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: ROLLERZ locked and loaded


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

RADIO LINK WORKING?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Radio link was working...but it's a .wav file so it's huge and slow to load. I got the mp3 but it doesn't auto play right???


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

?????? It was working earlier


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 01:24 PM~12190940
> *:biggrin: ROLLERZ locked and loaded
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Some of the performers will be at the Rollerz Only Party!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL GOING TO H-TOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 18 2008, 05:22 PM~12193733
> *Some of the performers will be at the Rollerz Only Party!!!!!!!!
> *



somebody say something about a party?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 18 2008, 06:30 PM~12195085
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BAD ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 18 2008, 07:08 PM~12195419
> *BAD ASS PAINT JOB HOMIE!!!!
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 18 2008, 05:22 PM~12193733
> *Some of the performers will be at the Rollerz Only Party!!!!!!!!
> *



is it public ?


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 18 2008, 05:43 PM~12194635
> *somebody say something about a party?
> *



Replay of VEGAS!!!! :0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Its a private party, sorry



> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 18 2008, 08:29 PM~12196897
> *is it public ?
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 19 2008, 06:36 AM~12199054
> *Its a private party, sorry
> *


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 11:05 PM~12197328
> *Replay of VEGAS!!!! :0
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: _*Yep, ROUND 2 OF VEGAS!!! PARTY TIME--------->>>>> YOU KNOW HOW ROLLERZ DO IT!!!! (LOL)*_


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 18 2008, 11:05 PM~12197328
> *Replay of VEGAS!!!! :0
> *


I didn't party enough in Vegas, round 2!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 19 2008, 10:40 AM~12200798
> *I didn't party enough in Vegas, round 2!
> *


That's because you hung around with 2 boring girls. Oh and we were broke too. :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 19 2008, 11:40 AM~12200798
> *I didn't party enough in Vegas, round 2!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea right!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 19 2008, 04:26 PM~12203129
> *That's because you hung around with 2 boring girls.  Oh and we were broke too.  :biggrin:
> *



HHAHA. stop liein.


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*4 more days...*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

A couple of quick notes....
Due to the huge number of pre-reg entries, there will be 2 seperate lines (1 for pre-reg and 1 for non-pre-reg). Pre-reg spaces will be saved until 2pm. At 2pm, any remaining spaces will be filled. (I'm guessing about 100 - 150 non-pre-reg will get in). There is no substitution on pre-reg and if your ride isn't there, you get 1 pass.

Also, 20x20 spaces will be limited. A full display will be required. If you are not purchasing electricity, you will have to pay extra for the 20x20 space (price to be determined). Nothing personal, but we expect to have to turn away over 100 cars this year and obviously want to create as much space as possible.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

reminder... i will be pinstriping at set up... numberis in my sig...
or just look for the black guy on someones hood..


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I think you should stripe some live at the show!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 20 2008, 07:58 AM~12208825
> *A couple of quick notes....
> Due to the huge number of pre-reg entries, there will be 2 seperate lines (1 for pre-reg and 1 for non-pre-reg).  Pre-reg spaces will be saved until 2pm.  At 2pm, any remaining spaces will be filled.  (I'm guessing about 100 - 150 non-pre-reg will get in).  There is no substitution on pre-reg and if your ride isn't there, you get 1 pass.
> 
> ...


what about blocking off a section of the parking lot?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 20 2008, 07:58 AM~12208825
> *A couple of quick notes....
> Due to the huge number of pre-reg entries, there will be 2 seperate lines (1 for pre-reg and 1 for non-pre-reg).  Pre-reg spaces will be saved until 2pm.  At 2pm, any remaining spaces will be filled.  (I'm guessing about 100 - 150 non-pre-reg will get in).  There is no substitution on pre-reg and if your ride isn't there, you get 1 pass.
> 
> ...


man thats bull shit, i should of went to oddesa :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*MORE SPACE YAY!*


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Nov 19 2008, 05:57 PM~12204001
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yea right!!!
> *


Pics or it didn't happen! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: que onda bRO?


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

TEAM HARD HITTERZ GOIN TO BE THERE 2 DO THE DAMN THING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L4LRIDERS_@Nov 20 2008, 04:59 PM~12213473
> *TEAM HARD HITTERZ GOIN TO BE THERE 2 DO THE DAMN THING
> *


what are you going to hit?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

almost ready...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 09:07 AM~12209195
> *reminder... i will be pinstriping at set up... numberis in my sig...
> or just look for the black guy on someones hood..
> *


if somebody hits you with a rock it wasnt me :happysad:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 20 2008, 09:29 PM~12215604
> *if somebody hits you with a rock it wasnt me :happysad:
> *



hahaha


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ready for the show bring it


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

ready


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

is it going to be the same entrance to get inside of the fence?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Nov 20 2008, 09:01 AM~12209576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ill look for the cat killer


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit I have so much to do .... see yall there...


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

US ROLLERZ FROM AUSTIN GUNNA BE THERE REPPIN TO THA FULLEST!!!


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

can i enter a bike sunday morning?


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

bout to leave and allready tired.. :420: .... HOpe every1 has a safe trip to Htown and back... see yall here again on Monday..!!!!!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

No Sunday registration...it's be full on Saturday!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 21 2008, 08:24 AM~12219380
> *is it going to be the same entrance to get inside of the fence?
> *


----------



## DJLILJAY (Aug 26, 2008)

ANYBODY GOT SOME EXTRA WRISTBANDS HIT ME UP ASAP PLZ


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

gonna be a good show :biggrin: maybe next year ill be able to put my ride in there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 05:21 PM~12231113
> *gonna be a good show :biggrin: maybe next year ill be able to put my ride in there
> *


not from what i heard.


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

why isnt it gonna be a good show ?
im about to head to screwston for it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Nov 22 2008, 06:01 PM~12231285
> *why isnt it gonna be a good show ?
> im about to head to screwston for it
> *


from i heard, there more cars with big rims and with 84z than lowrider. also heard they were letting those people in before they let the lowrider in the non-registered line.even though the lowrider were ahead of them :0 

thats just what i heard but im still going to attend it


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 07:20 PM~12231360
> *from i heard, there more cars with big rims and with 84z than lowrider. also heard they were letting those people in before they let the lowrider in the non-registered line.even though the lowrider were ahead of them  :0
> 
> thats just what i heard but im still going to attend it
> *


its Htown.. they invented 84z 83z swangerz so wha do u expect. the shit's clean though


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 whats the word john, how is it looking?
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: SA ROLLERZ


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 06:20 PM~12231360
> *from i heard, there more cars with big rims and with 84z than lowrider. also heard they were letting those people in before they let the lowrider in the non-registered line.even though the lowrider were ahead of them  :0
> 
> thats just what i heard but im still going to attend it
> *


there are more slab riders in houston than lowriders, so of course they are going to outnumber us at a show like this. but that shouldnt matter, cause this isnt just a lowrider show. i respect all kinds of car customizing (except donks, that shits stupid), so im looking forward to see all the different cars there. 


also as far as letting in certain cars before others, dunno what to say about that. you said thats what you heard, so it might not be true. but if so thats pretty fucked up of the crew to do something like that.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 06:43 PM~12231491
> *there are more slab riders in houston than lowriders, so of course they are going to outnumber us at a show like this. but that shouldnt matter, cause this isnt just a lowrider show. i respect all kinds of car customizing (except donks, that shits stupid), so im looking forward to see all the different cars there.
> also as far as letting in certain cars before others, dunno what to say about that. you said thats what you heard, so it might not be true. but if so thats pretty fucked up of the crew to do something like that.
> *


im not saying is true, but it will be fucked up for people that were there early in morning to get skipped. and im not talking about people that are registered. my boy told me he was in line since 12 am and they were still in line when i talked to him at 6p.m :0


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 06:52 PM~12231534
> *im not saying is true, but it will be fucked up for people that were there early in morning to get skipped. and im not talking about people that are registered. my boy told me he was in line since 12 am and they were still in line when i talked to him at 6p.m  :0
> *


guess its always better to pre-register then. sucks that had to happen to your boy though


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 07:02 PM~12231593
> *guess its always better to pre-register then. sucks that had to happen to your boy though
> *


he left :cheesy: . like i said thats not stopping me from going to look at the cars tomorrow


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 05:52 PM~12231534
> *im not saying is true, but it will be fucked up for people that were there early in morning to get skipped. and im not talking about people that are registered. my boy told me he was in line since 12 am and they were still in line when i talked to him at 6p.m  :0
> *


Don't know where you heard that, but it totally not true. My daughter cried when her buddies didn't get in and it's our show. We try our best to be fair. Now if someone some how sneaked in then I don't know what to say about that. We hire the same guy to be there to keep the line in order. By the way when he got there today another club kept it in order, so thanks for your help.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 22 2008, 10:01 PM~12232512
> *Don't know where you heard that, but it totally not true.  My daughter cried when her buddies didn't get in and it's our show.  We try our best to be fair.  Now if someone some how sneaked in then I don't know what to say about that. We hire the same guy to be there to keep the line in order.  By the way when he got there today another club kept it in order, so thanks for your help.
> *


I didn't see anyone cutting in line. If you didn't pre reg you were screwed. We pre :regestered got in line at 1:45 and were in the building at 7:30. The only problem we had were the non pre registered people holding up the line to get our paper work. Once Chino got all the non pre regs to go back and wait with thier cars the line moved ok.


----------



## DJLILJAY (Aug 26, 2008)

HHHHHHHMMMM ANYBODY?


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i know is gona be a good show in my opinion mostly lowriders althoug it was tuff going in but i think everyone here been tru that at least better than LRM maybe a little more organiztion next year . just my two cents


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

this show is always good and organized..
they move a lil faster than lrm... but we gotmore cars than expected.. and the slab and big rimmers dont know how this car show shit work..

it use to be 1st come 1st serve.. but with alll the entrees that showed.. people get impatient...i didnt get in till 4:00.. but im still in.. and thats all that matters...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*i'm not even there yet but my cars are in the buildin*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 22 2008, 06:43 PM~12231491
> *there are more slab riders in houston than lowriders, so of course they are going to outnumber us at a show like this. but that shouldnt matter, cause this isnt just a lowrider show. i respect all kinds of car customizing (except donks, that shits stupid), so im looking forward to see all the different cars there.
> also as far as letting in certain cars before others, dunno what to say about that. you said thats what you heard, so it might not be true. but if so thats pretty fucked up of the crew to do something like that.
> *


They pulled that same shit on me at one of Wego shows in Houston last year, I asked the guy who was letting the cars in about it and he copped a real attitude and got real shitty with me, he said something about not giving me my reg money back of which I never even said anything about getting my money back, pissed me off, I told him to shove the money up his ass and took my panel truck out of line and went back to Dallas.. It's one thing to let cars in it's another to get disrespectful with people after they traveled so far.....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who ever is in charge of the gates needs to be shot.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Getting ready to head to the show don't forget to bring some money for raffle tickets. :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbTp22KcVws

i got a sneek peek of the show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 22 2008, 07:20 PM~12231360
> *from u heard........i was there all day and i gotta give it up to magnificos......there just wasent enough space for all the rides that were there and they made room for as many cars as they could..... they were lining cars up aginst the wall and they were letting slabs in befor because they got there first.......so tell whoever told u that bullshit that next time preregister and them or whoever they know wont hav problems like that  but there was a lil bit of confusion.....rollerz.....houston styles.....individauls....latin kustoms.....houston society...... is in there thick*


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I have been coming to these shows for the past 8 years, and all i have to say IS FUCK THEM STUPID ASS MOTHERFUCKERS RUNNING THIS SHOW!!!!!!
I got there at 1 :30 to enter my car, and shit was NOT organized right at all, they made us drive to the back and wait until the main line went down, then they directed ya to the main entrance, only to let us stay there for 3-4 more fucking hours cuz we didnt pre register, and then we had to leave.....SORRY PIECE OF SHITS ....
YOU COULD HAVE SAID AT THE GOD DAMN FRONT GATE THAT YOU WERE ONLY TAKING PRE REGISTERS, I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS SHOW SO ROYALLY FUCKED UP ......
WHOEVER WAS IN CHARGE THIS YEAR NEEDS TO DIE..........
ALL THE HELP YOU HIRE AND NOT ONE BRAIN DEAD ***** COULD COME TELL ALL THE CARS THERE WAS NO MORE ROOM, MADE YOU JUST SIT THERE IN LINES THAT WEREN'T MOVING...
MY HOMEBOY THAT WAS WITH ME WAS PRE REGISTERED CUZ HE DROVE FROM NEW MEXICO AND THEY LEFT HIM OUT!!!!!!
UN ORGANIZED CRACK HEAD PIECE OF SHITS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUCK LOS MAGNIFICOS.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 23 2008, 09:36 AM~12234667
> *I have been coming to these shows for the past 8 years, and all i have to say IS FUCK THEM STUPID ASS MOTHERFUCKERS RUNNING THIS SHOW!!!!!!
> I got there at 1 :30 to enter my car, and  shit was NOT organized right at all, they made us drive to the back and wait until the main line went down, then they directed ya to the main entrance, only to let us stay there for 3-4 more fucking hours cuz we didnt pre register, and then we had to leave.....SORRY PIECE OF SHITS ....
> YOU COULD HAVE SAID AT THE GOD DAMN FRONT GATE THAT YOU WERE ONLY TAKING PRE REGISTERS, I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS SHOW SO ROYALLY FUCKED UP ......
> ...


There was plenty of room in Odessa homie..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=415951&st=600


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 23 2008, 08:49 AM~12234709
> *There was plenty of room in Odessa homie..
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=415951&st=600
> *



No room in Barn G. FUlly loaded to the gills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Estilo Car Club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

damn Htown must really be packed.. maybe its good that iam not there .. sounds like theres alot of pist off people there... even more then Mesquite  :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

it so packed you couldnt even walk


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

pics???


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 23 2008, 10:36 AM~12234667
> *I have been coming to these shows for the past 8 years, and all i have to say IS FUCK THEM STUPID ASS MOTHERFUCKERS RUNNING THIS SHOW!!!!!!
> I got there at 1 :30 to enter my car, and  shit was NOT organized right at all, they made us drive to the back and wait until the main line went down, then they directed ya to the main entrance, only to let us stay there for 3-4 more fucking hours cuz we didnt pre register, and then we had to leave.....SORRY PIECE OF SHITS ....
> YOU COULD HAVE SAID AT THE GOD DAMN FRONT GATE THAT YOU WERE ONLY TAKING PRE REGISTERS, I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS SHOW SO ROYALLY FUCKED UP ......
> ...


Well first off if you have been to this show for 8 years then you should know that U have to pre register. If you dont then u know that you will have to wait in line till the crew running things tells you that you can move in. If there is no room then its first come first serve. So stop bitchin and pre register next time. And just to say wishin death upon someone cause YOU did not do what everyone else did to get in, then thats pretty fucked up on ur part. Seems like you have alot of mental issues going on. Well better luck next year. :twak:


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 23 2008, 10:36 AM~12234667
> *I have been coming to these shows for the past 8 years, and all i have to say IS FUCK THEM STUPID ASS MOTHERFUCKERS RUNNING THIS SHOW!!!!!!
> I got there at 1 :30 to enter my car, and  shit was NOT organized right at all, they made us drive to the back and wait until the main line went down, then they directed ya to the main entrance, only to let us stay there for 3-4 more fucking hours cuz we didnt pre register, and then we had to leave.....SORRY PIECE OF SHITS ....
> YOU COULD HAVE SAID AT THE GOD DAMN FRONT GATE THAT YOU WERE ONLY TAKING PRE REGISTERS, I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS SHOW SO ROYALLY FUCKED UP ......
> ...




***** said he got there at 1:30.........pre reg spots were held till 2:00 thats why yo homie got left out........los magnificos on a 1-10 i give them about a 7......they really tried to please as many people they could


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)




----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

anyone have a a bunch of pics they gonna be postin p from the show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

damn bad ass show. much love to the people that held the show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Nov 24 2008, 02:28 AM~12240502
> *anyone have a a bunch of pics they gonna be postin p from the show
> *


downloading them right now. over 800 pictures


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:37 AM~12240528
> *downloading them right now. over 800 pictures
> *


 waiting  


how did knights place


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 02:42 AM~12240546
> *waiting
> how did knights place
> *


tell you the truth i dont remember but i know me and alex got 1st. but we had some drama on the way back


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:43 AM~12240549
> *tell you the truth i dont remember but i know me and alex got 1st.  but we had some drama on the way back
> *


 :0 pm please


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 23 2008, 10:44 PM~12239211
> ****** said he got there at 1:30.........pre reg spots were held till 2:00 thats why yo homie got left out........los magnificos on a 1-10 i give them about a 7......they really tried to please as many people they could
> *



damn we got in line at 3:30 am and we got did good


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 02:45 AM~12240550
> *:0 pm please
> *


sorry nothing major one of my hoses spung a link and we had to jerry rig and so i could make it home.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok i was going to edited it but it will not allow me too


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

no other damage to the imppy? but everyone made it back


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 02:51 AM~12240564
> *no other damage to the imppy?  but everyone made it back
> *


no sir benny and oz helped me jerry rig it. i will fix it tomorrow. its like a 5 min job. but you know i am lazy it might just take me all day


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:52 AM~12240569
> *no sir benny and oz helped me jerry rig it. i will fix it tomorrow.  its like a 5 min job. but you know i am lazy it might just take me all day
> *


damn :angry: 
im gonn stop by alexs 2morrow bout 12 or so if u need help


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 02:54 AM~12240574
> *damn :angry:
> im gonn stop by alexs 2morrow bout 12 or so if u need help
> *



i am going over there too. i told him i want to get some jig saw pratice. i want to do somehting new to my trunk


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:56 AM~12240581
> *i am going over there too. i told him i want to get some jig saw pratice. i want to do somehting new to my trunk
> *


do i need my tools?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 02:58 AM~12240589
> *do i need my tools?
> *



naw i remember everything you did. but i do go one thing to ask could you cut out another impala?


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 04:04 AM~12240600
> *naw i remember everything you did. but i do go one thing to ask could you cut out another impala?
> *


ill bring it


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ok round one with the pictures


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 03:08 AM~12240608
> *ill bring it
> *


could you make it bigger?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:08 AM~12240609
> *ok round one with the pictures
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 04:09 AM~12240611
> *could you make it bigger?
> *


i hope u are talking bout the cut out....
thats as big as i can get it on my printer but if u wanna go to kinkos and blow it up thats cool too...just need to know how much foam u need


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 03:15 AM~12240625
> *i hope u are talking bout the cut out....
> thats as big as i can get it on my printer but if u wanna go to kinkos and blow it up thats cool too...just need to know how much foam u need
> *



the cut out.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

whats up hotstuff. nice meeting you bro. did you place?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nah, i took my homies 78 monte that we just painted, no place though 


i did win best bike display though :biggrin:


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

Congrats Lamark!!!!!


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Nov 23 2008, 09:13 PM~12238435
> *Well first off if you have been to this show for 8 years then you should know that U have to pre register. If you dont then u know that you will have to wait in line till the crew running things tells you that you can move in. If there is no room then its first come first serve. So stop bitchin and pre register next time. And just to say wishin death upon someone cause YOU did not do what everyone else did to get in, then thats pretty fucked up on ur part. Seems like you have alot of mental issues going on. Well better luck next year.  :twak:
> *


first off i retract my pissed off comment about hoping someone dies, cuz i don't...
it was tha 4 hours of waiting in bullshit lines just to be denied...
If you folks weren't going to do what was said, then you should have never kept letting non reg enter the gates all the way up until 5:30 to clkuster fuck up the lines to get in..
If i remember correctly it was said on here after 2:00 the pre reg were not going to hold a spot, so anyone should have been entered after that time...
here is the quote from mr. ouija himself...
Due to the huge number of pre-reg entries, there will be 2 seperate lines (1 for pre-reg and 1 for non-pre-reg). Pre-reg spaces will be saved until 2pm. At 2pm, any remaining spaces will be filled. (I'm guessing about 100 - 150 non-pre-reg will get in). There is no substitution on pre-reg and if your ride isn't there, you get 1 pass. 

Also, 20x20 spaces will be limited. A full display will be required. If you are not purchasing electricity, you will have to pay extra for the 20x20 space (price to be determined). Nothing personal, but we expect to have to turn away over 100 cars this year and obviously want to create as much space as possible. 
then.. 
Great News! 
After a little begging and pleading with Reliant and the radio station, we have gained access to some extra space at the venue. We still expect a sold out show but are hoping to not have to turn anyone away now. We still encourage those non-pre-registered vehicles to show up early b/c space will still be limited. All in all MORE SPACE YAY! 


but no, instead of having it organized by not letting anyone in the gate unless you pre reg you allowed hundreds of cars to keep coming in ....just to turn them away after we made it to the ramp to register...never
had to pre reg.....
better luck next time, putos who run the gate better get off the crack and learn how to organize a parking lot...
i still got love for the show, but didnt give a shit about it this year after seeing how it was ran...

I have been doing this for years, and


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Nov 24 2008, 07:10 AM~12241050
> *first off i retract my pissed off comment about hoping someone dies, cuz i don't...
> it was tha 4 hours of waiting in bullshit lines just to be denied...
> If you folks weren't going to do what was said, then you should have never kept letting non reg enter the gates all the way up until 5:30 to clkuster fuck up the lines to get in..
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 02:17 AM~12240629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

round 2


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2008, 04:04 AM~12240696
> *nah, i took my homies 78 monte that we just painted, no place though
> i did win best bike display though :biggrin:
> *



that is player big dog.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Nov 24 2008, 03:15 AM~12240625
> *i hope u are talking bout the cut out....
> thats as big as i can get it on my printer but if u wanna go to kinkos and blow it up thats cool too...just need to know how much foam u need
> *


How much bigger do you want it, I have a overhead projector that I use for my wood projects. I print what i want to a transparency sheet then can project it any size, can trace it onto a cardboard sheet. I might even already have the Impala logo printed, have to go through my files.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> THANKS FOR THE PIC OF MY SON'S BIKE......


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)

looks like there were some nice cars and bikes there. by the time i got there it was sold out.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats big Rick!!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arabretard_@Nov 24 2008, 11:20 AM~12242245
> *looks like there were some nice cars and bikes there. by the time i got there it was sold out.
> *


 :0 did they charge you for parking?


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't believe I'm at work today did'nt get home till 3AM .. :420: 
Had a great time at the show up till every1 started their cars and they decided to turn off the AC's and close some doors.. :barf: 
Other than that the show was like  :wow: :thumbsup: uffin: :cheesy: 
definately worth not getting any real rest all weekend.. Next time I'm putting in for a vacation day the day after the show.. HOpe every1 made it back home ok and see yall again next year.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

The show went well except a few issues with the spectators and the assholes who parked thier cars in the middle of the walk way in the row next to us.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 AM~12241774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats fool :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

thats true about those suv blocking the walk way


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 11:37 AM~12242865
> *The show went well except a few issues with the spectators and the assholes who parked thier cars in the middle of the walk way in the row next to us.
> *


that was some bullshit :angry:


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

We would like to thank Los Magnificos for Putting on a GREAT show and also for our 3rd place finish in the motorcycle catagory. If I wasn't out of this for so long, I would have not been a dumbass and showed without a display and we might have even done better. Great show.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Nov 24 2008, 02:18 PM~12243240
> *We would like to thank Los Magnificos for Putting on a GREAT show and also for our 3rd place finish in the motorcycle catagory. If I wasn't out of this for so long, I would have not been a dumbass and showed without a display and we might have even done better. Great show.
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR BIKE IS BAD ASS............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Me and Mike Linville. Tall m/f'er!


----------



## Lobopower (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Nov 24 2008, 12:23 PM~12243275
> *YOUR BIKE IS BAD ASS............... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you. We worked really hard on it and it still has a way to go but its coming along great. A little effort on display and a few more tricks to the bike and we'll be ready for next season.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 24 2008, 12:47 PM~12242952
> *congrats fool  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro. it has been one hell of a year


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 24 2008, 11:26 AM~12242286
> *Congrats big Rick!!
> *


thank you


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE AT THE LOS MAGNIFICOS


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 24 2008, 02:24 PM~12243281
> *Me and Mike Linville. Tall m/f'er!
> 
> 
> ...


Any shorter, you'd be breathing balls. :ugh: :biggrin: 


What's up Jorge?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

Lord Goofy, it was cool meeting some of you guys man..... Can't wait to do it again, just this time not so much fucking music going on at once.. :biggrin: 

Hope everyone made it home safe...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 09:58 AM~12242053
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 24 2008, 02:24 PM~12243281
> *Me and Mike Linville. Tall m/f'er!
> 
> 
> ...


and he wasn't the tallest m/f'er there either


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Nov 24 2008, 02:03 PM~12244113
> *Lord Goofy, it was cool meeting some of you guys man..... Can't wait to do it again, just this time not so much fucking music going on at once.. :biggrin:
> 
> Hope everyone made it home safe...
> *


same here bro..everyone knows im a cool dude and i dont act like im to good..and its alwayz good to meet new lowriders..much respect to u and your club homie..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 24 2008, 03:46 AM~12240551
> *damn we got in line at 3:30 am and we got did good
> *


think i got there at 5am......i started the 5th row


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 24 2008, 04:52 PM~12244621
> *and he wasn't the tallest m/f'er there either
> *


i know........... i was :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Here are some of my pics from the show.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS AND THE 2ND ANNUAL W.W.T.!!!!!!![/b]


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12248047
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS AND THE 2ND ANNUAL W.W.T.!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


i thought this didnt happened :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Now some for the :uh: file


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12248047
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS AND THE 2ND ANNUAL W.W.T.!!!!!!!*
> [/b]


i think yall did one hell of a job


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 09:26 PM~12248181
> *Now some for the  :uh:  file
> 
> 
> ...


did you get a pic of the custom swivel cups or magic balls, what ever you want to call them


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 24 2008, 10:33 PM~12248243
> *did you get a pic of the custom swivel cups or magic balls, what ever you want to call them
> *


Sorry i don't take pictures of peoples balls. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 09:35 PM~12248268
> *Sorry i don't take pictures of peoples balls.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

this definetely was a bigass show driving in the parking lot the attendants said it was sold out and wouldnt get in the show that was at noon we still went up to the ticket booth and luckily got tickets took over 6 hrs. to see whole show and judging by these pics posted we still missed some quality stuff
and im beat arrived back in s.a. at 1a.m. and had to be at work at 5:30a.m. to work a 12 hr. shift
still worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Nov 24 2008, 10:37 PM~12248291
> *took  over 6 hrs. to see whole show
> *


*damn homie what were u doing, crawlin??*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12248181
> *Now some for the  :uh:  file
> 
> 
> ...


*not kool @ all homie, you wouldnt want anyone talkin about your car *:thumbsdown:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 10:26 PM~12248181
> *Now some for the  :uh:  file
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 24 2008, 09:17 PM~12248047
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED THIS YEAR'S LOS MAGNIFICOS AND THE 2ND ANNUAL W.W.T.!!!!!!!*
> [/b]









Show was off da hook 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Nov 24 2008, 11:34 PM~12249025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post ur car & lets see where it fits in


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 25 2008, 12:07 AM~12249614
> *post ur car & lets see where it fits in
> *


Already posted, Green El Camino and Black Drop top Cady. I don't get all butt hurt if someone doesn't like my cars. I build them for me, Just like these people probaly built thier cars the way they wanted. But if your going to put you car on display you have to be prepared for some people not to like your ride and some people to like it. In the row right across from me was a 4 door 80s caprice with bolt on spinners and every stick on accessory autozone had but people kept taking pictures of it all day, so someone liked it and others were taking pictures of what not to do. We all have a right to our opinion so I will say it again, 
Blades on a Classic :thumbsdown:
Ranbow Flake :thumbsdown: 
Lambo / gull wing doors on a lowrider :thumbsdown: 
and rims that stick out into the next lane :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 08:32 AM~12252046
> *and rims that stick out into the next lane  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


what if it's just the spinners ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 



fuckin houston :nosad:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Chino and all the people that worked the parking lot I wanted to say thank you and Jay I know you didn't have to help outside, but I'm glad you did. Thank you to any staff member that worked over their scheduled time. We appreciate your loyalty.


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 25 2008, 09:46 AM~12252117
> *what if it's just the spinners ?  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> fuckin  houston :nosad:
> *


No part of your rim should hit cars in the over lanes around you.


----------



## gangsta_nikes (Sep 19, 2006)

damn i missed a big show....shyt ill see all you fools that actually ride on da street wuzup no trailer queens jus straight 13's


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

another great show, i like how yall did the championship awards :thumbsup: and those little globe trophies were badass too


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 25 2008, 08:48 AM~12252131
> *Chino and all the people that worked the parking lot I wanted to say thank you and Jay I know you didn't have to help outside, but I'm glad you did.  Thank you to any staff member that worked over their scheduled time.  We appreciate your loyalty.
> *


Anytime! Its always a pleasure. The entire staff(William,Chino,Tim,Chaz,Cindy,Domino,Analisa,Allen,Dani,Manuel,Heather,Donny,Raymond,Chil,Paul,Isaac,Chris Moreno,Teresa, and the hardest working man in the buisness Jon Chuck) put heart, soul, & dedication to make it happen. On that note, congrats to "The First Lady of Lowriding" on your award that is well deserved. Without your perseverance Los Magnificos would not be celebrating 26 amazing years......Jay


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 25 2008, 12:36 PM~12253458
> *Anytime! Its always a pleasure. The entire staff(William,Chino,Tim,Domino,Analisa,Allen,Dani,Manuel,Heather,Donny,Raymond,Chil,Paul,Isaac,Chris Moreno,Teresa, and the hardest working man in the buisness Jon Chuck) put heart, soul, & dedication to make it happen. On that note, congrats to "The First Lady of Lady Lowriding" on your award that is well deserved. Without your perseverance Los Magnificos would not be celebrating 26 amazing years......Jay
> *


Well said Jay... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 25 2008, 11:49 AM~12253591
> *Well said Jay... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: your the man!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lobopower_@Nov 24 2008, 02:26 PM~12243292
> *Thank you. We worked really hard on it and it still has a way to go but its coming along great. A little effort on display and a few more tricks to the bike and we'll be ready for next season.
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE UPDATES NEXT YEAR.....


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Packed~!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 25 2008, 11:36 AM~12253458
> *Anytime! Its always a pleasure. The entire staff(William,Chino,Tim,Domino,Analisa,Allen,Dani,Manuel,Heather,Donny,Raymond,Chil,Paul,Isaac,Chris Moreno,Teresa, and the hardest working man in the buisness Jon Chuck) put heart, soul, & dedication to make it happen. On that note, congrats to "The First Lady of Lady Lowriding" on your award that is well deserved. Without your perseverance Los Magnificos would not be celebrating 26 amazing years......Jay
> *



x3... :biggrin: well said, couldnt think of another way 2 say it....


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 25 2008, 11:36 AM~12253458
> *Anytime! Its always a pleasure. The entire staff(William,Chino,Tim,Domino,Analisa,Allen,Dani,Manuel,Heather,Donny,Raymond,Chil,Paul,Isaac,Chris Moreno,Teresa, and the hardest working man in the buisness Jon Chuck) put heart, soul, & dedication to make it happen. On that note, congrats to "The First Lady of Lady Lowriding" on your award that is well deserved. Without your perseverance Los Magnificos would not be celebrating 26 amazing years......Jay
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 09:32 AM~12252046
> *Already posted, Green El Camino and Black Drop top Cady. I don't get all butt hurt if someone doesn't like my cars. I build them for me, Just like these people probaly built thier cars the way they wanted. But if your going to put you car on display you have to be prepared for some people not to like your ride and some people to like it. In the row right across from me was a 4 door 80s caprice with bolt on spinners and every stick on accessory autozone had but people kept taking pictures of it all day, so someone liked it and others were taking pictures of what not to do. We all have a right to our opinion so I will say it again,
> Blades on a Classic  :thumbsdown:
> Ranbow Flake  :thumbsdown:
> ...


*i totally agree with u on the opinions thing, everyone has them, i wasnt trying 2 bash u on that. I just thnk ur being a lil hypocritical towards the owners of them cars bcuz you didnt like it when i voiced my opinion on your CADILLAC*
*



My Lowrider

Click to expand...

*


> *4door cadillac with hollywood cut*
> :nosad: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> *i totally agree with u on the opinions thing, everyone has them, i wasnt trying 2 bash u on that. I just thnk ur being a lil hypocritical towards the owners of them cars bcuz you didnt like it when i voiced my opinion on your CADILLAC*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Lets not trash this thread please . It was a great show so keep it clean.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: tito_ls, People's Choice, BIG JAY, MiKLO

will yall guys get 2 work :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 25 2008, 03:38 PM~12254989
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tito_ls, People's Choice, BIG JAY, MiKLO
> 
> ...


I AM...DOING NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 25 2008, 02:44 PM~12255038
> *I AM...DOING NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Well do something... How are you.....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

CHILLIN AND TRYING TO LET MY BODY CATCH UP WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> *i totally agree with u on the opinions thing, everyone has them, i wasnt trying 2 bash u on that. I just thnk ur being a lil hypocritical towards the owners of them cars bcuz you didnt like it when i voiced my opinion on your CADILLAC*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 25 2008, 03:31 PM~12254949
> *Totally agree with ya homie .
> Is that really homerspimpsons car?  :0
> *


Yes it is one of my cars.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 25 2008, 02:50 PM~12255096
> *CHILLIN AND TRYING TO LET MY BODY CATCH UP WITH ME :biggrin:
> *



x2....dont think the hotel was happy i was waking up an hour after checkout time.. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> *i totally agree with u on the opinions thing, everyone has them, i wasnt trying 2 bash u on that. I just thnk ur being a lil hypocritical towards the owners of them cars bcuz you didnt like it when i voiced my opinion on your CADILLAC*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 25 2008, 03:38 PM~12254989
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: tito_ls, People's Choice, BIG JAY, MiKLO
> 
> ...


iam suprised all of yall arent still asleep. shit if that was me id hybernate for bout 3 or 4 days.. still sucks that i missed out


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 25 2008, 04:14 PM~12255343
> *x2....dont think the hotel was happy i was waking up an hour after checkout time.. :biggrin:
> *


if they knew you like i know you they would know when you say 9am you really mean noon :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2008, 03:30 PM~12255508
> *if they knew you like i know you they would know when you say 9am you really mean noon  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HAD A GOOD REASON THIS TIME... :biggrin: DIDNT GET ANY SLEEP WHOLE WEEKEND....


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2008, 03:29 PM~12255491
> *iam suprised all of yall arent still asleep.  shit if that was me id hybernate for bout 3 or 4 days.. still sucks that i missed out
> *


from Friday at 5am till Monday at 1 am I slept 4 hours. I was back at work at 6am monday.


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

it's all EZ's fault for getting my drunk!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes.. its one of homers cars.. but its sitting in the garage gettin a makeover...:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 05:04 PM~12255782
> *yes.. its one of homers  cars.. but its sitting in the garage gettin a makeover...:biggrin:
> *


iam gonna have to holla at ya in the near future to do some work on my car


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 25 2008, 05:02 PM~12255769
> *it's all EZ's fault for getting my drunk!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 25 2008, 05:04 PM~12255782
> *yes.. its one of homers  cars.. but its sitting in the garage gettin a makeover...:biggrin:
> *


*choot that piece of chit, theres no savin it *:nosad:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 04:02 PM~12255217
> *Like I said it is my car so i built for me, and you have every right not to like it. Just like I have the right not to like the cars I posted. So how is that hypocritical?
> *


*its hypocritical bcuz u didnt like when i commented on ur ride, but ur doing the same 2 these peoples rides when ur cadillac would fit right in, in that line up of :uh: cars u posted*


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

the show was off da hook had a good time. A&M and BLVD ACES putting it down with the cleanest traditonal at the show!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 03:02 PM~12255217
> *Like I said it is my car so i built for me, and you have every right not to like it. Just like I have the right not to like the cars I posted. So how is that hypocritical?
> *


didnt know you had a 4 door, ill remember that just incase your one of the people who talk shit to becuase i have a 4 door :0


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LastMinuteCustoms_@Nov 25 2008, 07:30 PM~12256961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 25 2008, 06:20 PM~12256338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never fucked with you about your car being a four door, I like four doors. I only fuck with you about your hanna montana videos.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 07:05 PM~12257305
> *
> I never fucked with you about your car being a four door, I like four doors. I only fuck with you about your hanna montana videos.
> *


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

well to all who worked the show, u already know your not going to get much sleep. i left dallas to houston fri at 12am and stayed up till i think 4 or 5 cuz of jay and many buckets of corona. and got to work back at 6 or 7. had a blast though. and drive back to dallas. thats a long drive back........ to the crew we all had a busy day...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 25 2008, 11:01 AM~12253087
> *another great show, i like how yall did the championship awards  :thumbsup: and those little globe trophies were badass too
> *


I didn't get get a globe trophy  
I got a cup :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the "I" reppin at tha show


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 09:07 PM~12258742
> *I didn't get get a globe trophy
> I got a cup :biggrin:
> 
> ...



wish i had one


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 25 2008, 05:27 PM~12256402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 25 2008, 03:29 PM~12255491
> *iam suprised all of yall arent still asleep.  shit if that was me id hybernate for bout 3 or 4 days.. still sucks that i missed out
> *


Ya, I give everyone who worked majors props.... we didnt eat all day, our first , meal was at 7:30pm might have been even later since the reliant people were trying to charge me to get back in!! 

grrrrr....  

But ya, I know ya'll worked hard....


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for taking like 50,00000 pictures with me !!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Nov 25 2008, 10:07 PM~12258742
> *I didn't get get a globe trophy
> I got a cup :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
congradulations bro ..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 08:05 PM~12257305
> *Right after you shoot your four door cadillac
> *


*i got no problem chooting mine as long as you keep ur end of the deal *:biggrin: 



















*AND CHOOT THIS CHIT UP LIKE SWISS CHEESE*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 25 2008, 08:05 PM~12257305
> *I didn't get butt hurt like you are, over cars that arn't even yours.
> *


*butt hurt, who me, never, it was just funny 2 me that u were blastin those rides when ur car in my opinion would be right @ home in that line up. I understand all the "I built my car for me & nobody else talk", most people build 2 please themselves, even the :uh: cars*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*i like this car  looks clean* :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ!*


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Nov 25 2008, 08:31 PM~12258259
> *well to all who worked the show, u already know your not going to get much sleep. i left dallas to houston fri at 12am and stayed up till i think 4 or 5 cuz of JAY and many buckets of corona. and got to work back at 6 or 7.    had a blast though. and drive back to dallas. thats a long drive back........                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  to the  crew we all had a busy day...
> *



You know how we do it!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 26 2008, 07:30 AM~12262356
> *You know how we do it!!!
> *


and you know how we do it too :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 24 2008, 10:06 PM~12248627
> *damn homie what were u doing, crawlin??
> *


practically with the big ol crowd lol
i was stuck watching the hydros for a few of those hours 
:roflmao:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Did someone say its Wednesday already???? Aww, man I better get started on Thanksgiving dinner preperations, I still thought it was Monday. I might have been physically awake the last few days , but my mind didn't know it, I had to read my carshow comment like fifty times b/c I had so many mispellings b/c I couldn't even spell right yet!


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh yeah you think we had it bad here is Jon's schedule the week before and after.

*Tuesday Night Nov.18-*Drive to Houston load up the trailer in Texas City with all the car show junk.
*Wednesday morning*- wake up at 6am go to managers meeting(for the real job)
doesn't get home to san antonio until after 11pm stays awake on the computer getting car show stuff done till like 3am
*Thursday *wake up go to work early and do it all over again.
*Friday* wake up early go to work, works the real job gets home by 11pm stays up doing more show stuff till who knows what time.
This is where it gets nuts!
*Sat* wake up at 6am goes to work leaves work at 2pm drives to Houston gets to show at 5pm and doesn't go to sleep until 2am Monday morning.
Sleeps until 6am 
Drives back home to San Antonio unloads some car show stuff and heads to work to get there by 3pm, doesn't get home until 11pm
We stay up talking bc we r still way to excited about everything until 1am
Wakes up at 6am to goes back to work and work until 5.
He won't have a day off until Thanksgiving Day and then its back to work for the busiest time of year at his job!

For all those who don't know Jon has a job that he works 55 hours a week at and then comes home and does car show stuff on the side! Oh and don't forget he has a wife and 2 kids to take care of. Jon is the man and he does it all for the love of the sport!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texusbounc_@Nov 26 2008, 10:36 AM~12262749
> *practically with the big ol crowd lol
> i was stuck watching the hydros for a few of those hours
> :roflmao:
> *


hell yeah, it was crowded


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 26 2008, 11:22 AM~12263179
> *For all those who don't know Jon has a job that he works 55 hours a week at and then comes home and does car show stuff on the side! Oh and don't forget he has a wife and 2 kids to take care of. Jon is the man and he does it all for the love of the sport!
> *


*Thanks Jon*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 25 2008, 03:08 PM~12255823-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea 4 door lacs are nice..
not impalas...

unless its a rare 4 door..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 26 2008, 10:22 AM~12263179
> *Oh yeah you think we had it bad here is Jon's schedule the week before and after.
> 
> Tuesday Night Nov.18-Drive to Houston load up the trailer in Texas City with all the car show junk.
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 
HE DOES A VERY GOOD JOB, ESPECIALLY SINCE I KNOW HOW MUCH JON REALLY DOES WORK... :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

All in all a great show this year. My only suggestion is a better way of conducting the hop. After I hopped and pulled my car outside I wasn't able to go back in the hop pit. I was told I had to be on the outside with the general public, even though their was a bunch of people on the inside of the fence against the wall. Well since the hop was already started their was a HUGE crowd around the outside of the fence so I couldn't see shit. Maybe next year, some different color wristbands for the hoppers and only those bands are allowed in the hop pit area?? It sucks to enter the hop and not be able to see it at all. Just my.02. Oh yea, and no disrespect to the person who told me I couldn't come back in the pit. He was just doing his job. You know who you are. LOL :biggrin: One last thing...... ROLLLLLLLERZ :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 26 2008, 01:09 PM~12264225
> *All in all a great show this year. My only suggestion is a better way of conducting the hop. After I hopped and pulled my car outside I wasn't able to go back in the hop pit. I was told I had to be on the outside with the general public, even though their was a bunch of people on the inside of the fence against the wall. Well since the hop was already started their was a HUGE crowd around the outside of the fence so I couldn't see shit. Maybe next year, some different color wristbands for the hoppers and only those bands are allowed in the hop pit area?? It sucks to enter the hop and not be able to see it at all. Just my.02. Oh yea, and no disrespect to the person who told me I couldn't come back in the pit. He was just doing his job. You know who you are. LOL  :biggrin:  One last thing...... ROLLLLLLLERZ :thumbsup:
> *


next time dont listen to wha Tito says .. just push him out the way and walk on in. thats wha i always do :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 26 2008, 01:22 AM~12260977
> *i got no problem chooting mine as long as you keep ur end of the deal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you can choot yours this way.. that hoe is clean id parkin lot pimp in it anyday :biggrin: along wit the hummer


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving ladies n gentlemen


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2008, 02:05 PM~12265336
> *next time dont listen to wha Tito says .. just push him out the way and walk on in.  thats wha i always do  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: wasnt me... :uh: ...i would have let em in, then tripped em along the way :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 26 2008, 04:56 PM~12266379
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: wasnt me... :uh: ...i would have let em in, then tripped em along the way :biggrin:
> *


and take his box of donuts :yes: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2008, 03:28 PM~12266676
> *and take his box of donuts  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Monte85 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 24 2008, 12:37 PM~12242865
> *The show went well except a few issues with the spectators and the assholes who parked thier cars in the middle of the walk way in the row next to us.
> *


Those idiots were from Texas Finest.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12263179
> *Oh yeah you think we had it bad here is Jon's schedule the week before and after.
> 
> Tuesday Night Nov.18-Drive to Houston load up the trailer in Texas City with all the car show junk.
> ...


 :0 I dont like to stay at the office past 5:00 pm.


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 25 2008, 10:36 AM~12253458
> *Anytime! Its always a pleasure. The entire staff(William,Chino,Tim,Chaz,Cindy,Domino,Analisa,Allen,Dani,Manuel,Heather,Donny,Raymond,Chil,Paul,Isaac,Chris Moreno,Teresa, and the hardest working man in the buisness Jon Chuck) put heart, soul, & dedication to make it happen. On that note, congrats to "The First Lady of Lowriding" on your award that is well deserved. Without your perseverance Los Magnificos would not be celebrating 26 amazing years......Jay
> *


 :thumbsup: Great job.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 26 2008, 03:28 PM~12266676
> *and take his box of donuts  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :cheesy:
> *


No need to take'em. Hell if he woulda let me in the pit I woulda gave him a box of doughnuts, shit I woulda gave him a whole truckload. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 26 2008, 09:52 PM~12270394
> *No need to take'em. Hell if he woulda let me in the pit I woulda gave him a box of doughnuts, shit I woulda gave him a whole truckload. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


we ROLLERZ we go where we want to go :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 26 2008, 10:52 PM~12270394
> *No need to take'em. Hell if he woulda let me in the pit I woulda gave him a box of doughnuts, shit I woulda gave him a whole truckload. LOL  :biggrin:
> *



no thanks...i remember that last time i had a truckload of em...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 26 2008, 11:52 PM~12270394
> *No need to take'em. Hell if he woulda let me in the pit I woulda gave him a box of doughnuts, shit I woulda gave him a whole truckload. LOL  :biggrin:
> *


ahhh i remember them days :biggrin: dammit Tito :twak:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 26 2008, 01:22 AM~12260977
> *i got no problem chooting mine as long as you keep ur end of the deal :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sale it to me first!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving brothaz n sistaz ..


damn i just ate my 1st meal and iam full den a bitch... maybe round 2 -2:30 ill be ready for 2nds :biggrin: 

hopefully someone calls me when the tamales are ready... they know who they are


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 27 2008, 10:32 AM~12273605
> *:0  sale it to me first!
> *


*come get it*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 27 2008, 10:50 AM~12274657
> *Happy Thanksgiving brothaz n sistaz ..
> damn i just ate my 1st meal and iam full den a bitch... maybe round 2 -2:30 ill be ready for 2nds  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


you got out of dlr club? :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 27 2008, 09:20 PM~12277964
> *you got out of dlr club? :uh:
> *


 :yes: *along with a few others*


----------



## DJLILJAY (Aug 26, 2008)

MY CAMERA ACCIDENTALY GOT SWAPED WITH SOMEBODY AND I LOST ALL MY PICS DAMN LOL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that was quick....


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*we stepin our game up for the 09*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*whats up Eazy, u have a good thanksgiving homie?*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 27 2008, 09:08 PM~12278642
> *:yes: along with a few others
> *


one show wonders?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

what up Alex!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 27 2008, 01:32 PM~12274994
> *come get it
> *


im workin on it :biggrin: :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

Anyone have pics of the hop? I am looking for pics of our hopper "The Attention Whore" white ls with purple patterns.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

here some but non of attn whore

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12259873


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Nov 29 2008, 05:16 PM~12289232
> *here some but non of attn whore
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12259873
> *


I already saw those. My damn camera froze up while I was taken pics of the hop so I lost the pictures I took of the whore.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i didn even see it hop


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Nov 25 2008, 10:36 AM~12253458
> *Anytime! Its always a pleasure. The entire staff(William,Chino,Tim,Chaz,Cindy,Domino,Analisa,Allen,Dani,Manuel,Heather,Donny,Raymond,Chil,Paul,Isaac,Chris Moreno,Teresa, and the hardest working man in the buisness Jon Chuck) put heart, soul, & dedication to make it happen. On that note, congrats to "The First Lady of Lowriding" on your award that is well deserved. Without your perseverance Los Magnificos would not be celebrating 26 amazing years......Jay
> *


I'll put your check in the mail today. :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Nov 26 2008, 09:22 AM~12263179
> *Oh yeah you think we had it bad here is Jon's schedule the week before and after.
> 
> Tuesday Night Nov.18-Drive to Houston load up the trailer in Texas City with all the car show junk.
> ...


Hell, If I lived with Joey I'd work 2 jobs too. :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 04:05 AM~12280156
> *one show wonders?
> *


lol


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 27 2008, 08:34 PM~12278853
> *whats up Eazy, u have a good thanksgiving homie?
> *


It was cool how was yours, I am trying to recover from all they turkey


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 28 2008, 04:05 AM~12280156
> *one show wonders?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)

*Over all, it was a good show, even though there was a BIG problem with the parking lot situation. I came all the way from New Mexico, PRE-REGISTERED, and still did not get in. We got all the way up to the ramp, and my boy even got inside, and they turned him away because he did not register.I was a car behind him, and Jon (I didnt know who he was at the time until afterwards) kept making me back up and let other cars in, and after he let 5 cars in before me, and they closed the gate, I was pissed. :angry: I got out and approached him like, what the fuck is going on, that you let these folks in front of me, when I was here in line, he was like you should have registered, and I told him I did pre-register, and I drove 12 fucking hours to get to this shit, only to get turned away, and said fuck this.

I then ran into Taressa (she's a sweetheart) and I explained the situation to her, and she fully understood, and she said talk to my husband Jon, but catch him by himself, and tell him I sent you, she then pointed him out, im like thats the asshole who turned me away :uh: she was like, he's not really that much of an ass, just talk to him.

I went explained the story to him, and he was like why didnt you tell me you was pre-registered, im like I tried, you wasnt trying to hear it, (guess it was the heat of the moment) and told him that I drove all the way from New Mexico, he didnt believe me, in a funny way, and I showed him, after that we found out that I chopped it up with him about the show, over text messages, even remembered my real name, after that he was a real coo dude, even got me in....... :cheesy: 

Like I said, it was a real good show, I lost my pics, (working on getting them back) but I have some from my homie. :cheesy:  *


----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)

I got there later the i like to so i did get the insides and outs like i wanted. if anyone else has pic feel free to add them here as well!


----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Nov 30 2008, 01:22 AM~12292802
> *I'll put your check in the mail today. :biggrin:
> *


looks like I have the first round....


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Dec 2 2008, 06:56 PM~12315751
> *LOOKING FOR PICTURES OR VIDEO CLIPS OF PAUL WALL'S PERFORMANCE ON THE WEGO SUPER SHOW IN HOUSTON......willing to negotiate for some cash in your pocket..in time for christmas..get at me...
> *


couldnt find any good videos 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOkVmgbtioI&feature=related

this one is allright

Paul Wall reppin that R.O. :0 :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXEMxVURZSw&feature=related


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Dec 2 2008, 01:25 PM~12313609
> *looks like I have the first round....
> *


----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)

Anybody have any videos from this event?


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Dec 3 2008, 06:08 AM~12322009
> *couldnt find any good videos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOkVmgbtioI&feature=related
> 
> ...


This one is good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=related&v=Ir2jX_URojk
:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Any pics of some lows or bombs?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHAS!!!*


----------

